# Pre Releigh Carlton Super Course value



## Big Moe (Dec 16, 2014)

Well here are a bunch of pictures  of a Carlton Super Course Bike I just bought. I would like to know if anyone could tell me the year it was made and what value it has. I don't know much about these bikes and would appreciate if someone could educate me on it. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## rhenning (Dec 17, 2014)

It is kind of a nice Franken bike.  It is an older frame but most of the components are newer.  The Sun Race rear derailleur for example is late 1990s at the earliest.  The wheels are also newer as known because they are labled ETRTO.  It has Sun Tour shifters which are 1970s/80s.  The Look pedals didn't exist until about 1990.  Nice bike but nothing real special unless it is a 531 frame and even then it doesn't  have forged dropouts.  I bought a nicer one labled a Raleigh but built in Worksop for $50 a a local bike flipper.  It will be a nice rider, expensive to restore to original and if you are flipping it you won't be able to retire on what you can sell it for.  Don't worry about the value but ride it and enjoy it.  That is what bikes are for.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 18, 2014)

very much a mixed bag of parts - the shifters were introduced in 1977.  
Original shifters/derailleurs were almost certainly Huret Allvit.  
Here is a photo of a 1966 Carlton  http://www.kurtkaminer.com/66raleigh_carl_U3847_1924005.jpg 
Report BB number is 1924005


----------

